
Bad Science: Illegal downloads and dodgy figures - naish
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/jun/05/ben-goldacre-bad-science-music-downloads
======
streety
Ben also maintains a blog at <http://www.badscience.net/>

My understanding is that the editors at The Guardian give him a lot of freedom
but there are still items published on his blog which don't make it into his
column.

------
tokenadult
This is a good example of a journalist digging into facts reporting by more
lazy journalists, and is a thought process we can all apply to other stories
we read online or elsewhere.

